# 46 محاضرة لبرنامج Solidworks 2013



## عبدالله وتاري (15 نوفمبر 2013)

https://shared.com/45ks0rq16o?s=l


----------



## م. رامي17 (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*شكرا لك*

*جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## ahmed shawky (21 نوفمبر 2013)

​*جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (25 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## raef_mhasan (3 ديسمبر 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً :20:​


----------



## nOJooUd (3 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## engineer (14 ديسمبر 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

